# NBA videos - torrents



## kulaz3000

Im not sure if im allowed to promote torrents on this site or not, but i guess if it is then you can block this thread. But since we're all basketball fans on this board, thought id share some of the torrent sites i go on to download my basketball videos and games, and other things related to the nba. Im sure some of you guys know some of these sites, some of you guys don't, but these torrents site depend on alot of people joining up so here are my favorites.

http://bt.davka.info/

this is my old school favourite, they always have regular updated games throughout the season.

http://www.sportbit.org/

this one is another good website with regular updated games throughout the seasons, whilst having dvdrips or alot of things nba related.

if your interested in a little laugh, and remember the Ali G promotion for the TNT Playoffs, you can download it there, its hilarious...

enjoy!


----------



## calabreseboy

Yeah. been going there for a while (davka) however too many leechers, not enough seeders there. I like to d/l clippers and suns games too, and luckily bulls, suns, clippers, lakers and rocket games are the most downloaded and seeded, but occassionally i enjoy other games, like between cellar dwellers (hawks v knicks, warriors v jazz) and there are no seeders.


----------

